

Ask HN: Deciding between microISV and something bigger - TJensen

I'm looking for feedback, pointers, anecdotes, etc. I started building an iPhone app (one that is actually useful) with the thought of making some extra money. As I've thought about it, I've thought of some ways that it could be expanded with a web presence.<p>The question that I have is this: How do you decide when an idea is "big" enough to justify really "going for it." Or is it a function of people over idea (e.g. the right people can make a go of most any idea)?<p>I'm still slugging away on the original idea (don't want to get distracted :), but I'm sitting with ideas that might be worth pursuing.<p>Also, FWIW, I don't have the advantage of being single with no kids and no mortgage, so turning in a YC app isn't really an option. You whippersnappers have it so good these days.
======
omnivore
I think starting something small, making money and having success is how you
decide whether to grow that project bigger or taking the money and pushing it
into something else.

When you don't have the advantage of resources or time to devote to a home
run, it seems hitting lots of singles could have a much better effect and
while the results are the same, the ways to accomplish your goal are more
attainable.

I've found trying to go after "big" projects without building small ones
successfully is too much of a gamble. Small successes + networking + revenue
generation = the opportunity to seek out something bigger when the time is
right.

Otherwise, you're probably wasting your time.

